# Brazilians are very warm people



## stelingo

How do you say warm in the sense of a person being friendly? For example: Brazilians are very warm people. 

巴西人是很有爱的人。

Thanks


----------



## Thime

Hi,
I'd say: 巴西人是很热情的人。


----------



## SuperXW

Or 巴西人很热情, which is better than 巴西人是很热情的人.
In Chinese, ...的人 usually means one person.


----------



## xiaolijie

stelingo said:


> How do you say warm in the sense of a person being friendly? For example: Brazilians are very warm people.
> 
> 巴西人是很有爱的人。
> 
> Thanks


I don't think 有爱 as a word exists. You may be thinking of 友谊 (=friendly). It's possible to say:
巴西人是很友谊的


----------



## SuperXW

xiaolijie said:


> I don't think 有爱 as a word exists. You may be thinking of 友谊 (=friendly). It's possible to say:
> 巴西人是很友谊的


I would consider it incorrect because 友谊 is a noun which means "friendship", but you used it as an adjective.
友善 would be the correct adjective for the meaning of "friendly".
有爱 may not be a formal Chinese word, but it is a popular expression for the meaning of "have love / with love".


----------



## xiaolijie

SuperXW said:


> I would consider it incorrect because 友谊 is a noun which means "friendship", but you used it as an adjective.


Thanks SuperXW! 
So you mean 友谊 cannot be used as adjective? I do see similar usage on the net, eg: 
在网络上跟些外国人接触都是很友谊的.
郑国对于他们表现得是很友谊的，招待得也很好.


----------



## stellari

xiaolijie said:


> Thanks SuperXW!
> So you mean 友谊 cannot be used as adjective? I do see similar usage on the net, eg:
> 在网络上跟些外国人接触都是很友谊的.
> 郑国对于他们表现得是很友谊的，招待得也很好.


Hi xiaolijie,

I see 友谊 in the above sample sentence as an inappropriate usage to say the least. It is like saying "He is very friendship" in English. I would use 友好 instead.

Also, 有爱 is a popular internet slang nowadays. It means "with love (for a particular subject, for instance, anime girls)". It can be used as a verb phrase or an adjective (as in OP's sentence). So the sentence reads "Brazilians are a people with love (for some particular things)." However, it doesn't really tell much about what they really love, and I usually interpret such a sentence as something close to "Brazilians love something so much so that they are cute." Without context, I would assume this sentence talks about things that Brazilians have a deep love with, for instance, soccer. I wouldn't relate such an expression with friendliness though.


----------



## xiaolijie

Thanks for your input, stellari! And yes, I'm simply trying work out if "很友谊的" can be used the way I see them being used. Could you please confirm whether the sentences I cited above sound natural? They're evidently written by Chinese and can be found through Google. Here are some further examples also from Google:

人家都是很友谊的.
到那些处所去的欧洲人都是很友谊的.


----------



## stellari

In literary arts, authors may deliberately use an otherwise awkward expression for a very peculiar effect. This usage of 友谊 is not generally acceptable, but it may be used in a context where, say, you would like to contrast it against "romantic love". Also, such expressions are frequently employed by online novels to give an unorthodox/internet era feel. They look okay to me only when they match the tone of the rest of the article. In this sense, I think most usages I found online are natural.


----------



## SuperXW

I can't agree more with stellari.


----------



## stelingo

So I'm still not sure what the best way is to translate my original sentence.


----------



## Skatinginbc

xiaolijie said:


> 人家都是很友谊的; 到那些处所去的欧洲人都是很友谊的.


「镇海、舟山、温州的中国当局和居民，原来看待*到那些处所去的欧洲人都是很友谊的*，毫无侵吞地让他们在那里住上去，在温州且做了很大的生意」 ==> 很友谊的 and 毫无侵吞地 are unidiomatic in my book.  在那里住 is clear enough; why 在那里住*上去*?  (中国当局和居民)毫无侵吞地让他们在那里住上去 and (欧洲人)在温州且做了很大的生意 are led by two different subjects, and so they should not have  been combined together.  The entire sentence is poorly written, far from  the standard Chinese (both classical and modern) that I know of.   
「从我们认为是敌台的广播中，我倒没听出任何带有不好的词语，而且*人家都是很友谊的*，也可能我们的政府有些心虚吧」 ==> 很友谊的  is unidiomatic.  The preceding and following texts do not support a  special effect that would license an unconventional usage.  It thus  comes across as being "wrong".  


stelingo said:


> I'm still not sure what the best way is to translate my original sentence.


巴西人很热情 as suggested by SuperXW.


----------



## stelingo

Thanks.....


----------



## xiaolijie

stellari said:


> They look okay to me only when they match the tone of the rest of the article. In this sense, I think most usages I found online are natural.



Thank you! It's important  to know that the usage is fine in the right context 





Skatinginbc said:


> xiaolijie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 人家都是很友谊的; 到那些处所去的欧洲人都是很友谊的.
Click to expand...

I never claimed authorship of those sentences. Please try to quote unambiguously! How about something like this:


xiaolijie said:


> Here are some further examples also from Google:
> 
> 人家都是很友谊的.
> 到那些处所去的欧洲人都是很友谊的.


----------



## Skatinginbc

xiaolijie said:


> the usage is fine in the right context


I would accept 一场很友谊的友誼賽, which creates a "cute" effect.  It is like saying "Who is the goodest baby" to some kids in hope of getting their giggles.  "巴西人是很友谊的" sounds as funny as "Brazilians are the goodest people".


----------



## xiaolijie

What I said to stellari has nothing to do with you, Skatinginbc. Just attend to what concerns you, as referred to in the above post. And again, quote correctly and in good faith, if you have to.


----------



## Hyperpolyglot

巴西人是很温暖的人们


----------

